# Cairo American Softball League- site down?



## boondawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello again. I'm just wondering if the league is still up and running since the website appears to be down? I am looking for a team, though I'm hoping some of my new co-workers already know a place for me, but I'm not bad, and think I'll be a good addition to any team. Please? Thanks!


----------

